# Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis and Cyprichromis Leptosoma Utin



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys just wanted some input here. I plan on purchases some Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis and Cyprichromis Leptosoma Utinta this weekend, 8 of each. the paracyps are .5-1inch and the cyps are 1-1.5inch. I was wondering how fast these guys will grow and how hardy they are? When do they start to color up?

They will be going into a 26gal for the time being, about 6 months. I believe these two species are both very mild tempered so I should not have any aggression issues correct? I also have a lot of rockwork in the bottom for the paracyps and open water up top for the cyps. Will there be an issue with the difference in size or will they cohabit peacefully?

Also to cycle the tank i had 2 brichardi and 2 sunflower brichardi, unsure of sex. These guys must be removed correct? Theyre 1.5-2inches. If i can keep em in there i would like to hold onto the sunflower brichardi but if theyll kill the Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis or Cyprichromis Leptosoma then theyre not worth it. I wouldnt want to chance it since brichardi are a dime a dozen. Also when down the road they breed with the fry survive in the tank?


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

is the 26 gallon a long term tank, or just a grow out tank? I think the paracyps and the cyprichromis should be fine together as a grow out, but definetely not as long term tanks. The brichardi would not work out, they are too big.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

First, what are the tank dimensions?

I've never kept Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis so I can't help, but have a breeding colony of Cyprichromis Leptosoma non-jumbos so I can comment on them.



> They will be going into a 26gal for the time being, about 6 months. I believe these two species are both very mild tempered so I should not have any aggression issues correct?


No. Not for six months, the Cyprichromis Leptosoma males are far more boisterous than I had been lead to believe - the females get pretty beat up while holding.

You should really have 4ft long tank way before 6 months. That is far too long to have them in something smaller.



> When do they start to color up?


The Cyprichromis Leptosoma will start to color at a bit over 2in. I would guess 2-3months to really start showing and 'dancing'.

I started with 9 Cys the size you are considering in Feb and now have 2 of their 1.5in fry in the main tank with the parents, 21 fry in a 10gal grow-out and 4 females holding again, to give you an idea on the time frame you would be looking at.

I think tank dimensions will determine what could be done otherwise.

Good Luck.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also I don't think the paracyps really are bottom dwellers. They want to be up high as well, but appreciate some high rockwork and caves to inhabit.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would be concerned about 1/2" paracyps regardless. I personally won't sell them until they are around 1 1/4". I also son't think you will need any rocks in the tank until the paracyps are ready to spawn, and that won't be for quite a while.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I would be concerned about 1/2" paracyps regardless. I personally won't sell them until they are around 1 1/4". I also son't think you will need any rocks in the tank until the paracyps are ready to spawn, and that won't be for quite a while.


----------



## borohands8593 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys keep em coming. So a 26gal bow may not be good enough for 6 months, not an issue i can prob push it up to 4 months or do just have to wait until after christmas. Also there is some conflict with mixing the paracyps and cyps, I will attempt since *** read a few places about it being done since they breed and swim in different parts of the tank. *** had reprots of people breeding both together very successfully. They will prob color up within a couple months but not breed for a few more?? Also the brichardi have to come out before I even add the cyps and paracyps? right now i have a baby calvus around .5 inches and the brichardi dont even touch him and he swims about in the open? or are the brichardi ok as long as they never breed? in which case keep only 1 or 2 and hope its not a pair


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well for cyps you usually want at least a four foot tank and better with a six foot tank. Paracyps can go in smaller tanks (36"). I don't think there is a problem mixing them in the bigger tanks, but not necessarily because they inhabit different parts of the tank.

What are the dimensions of the tank? You might want to limit to one or two species. Or if using to grow the fish out maybe 4 months is still too long.


----------

